# An incredible surveillance learning opportunity



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

farlsincharge said:


> I found these videos a few months ago and wanted to share them with everyone.
> This is a 4 video series, laid out in plain english by a guy with a talent for instruction. It really helped me. In fact A few of his other tutorials on networking are great too.
> This is entry level stuff, but I think everyone would get something out of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY_fz16lPvE&index=2&list=PLD33F76872FF31FB2


:thumbsup:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Eli has some good stuff, but where is he coming up with his cost pricing? Also he fails to mention technically in some states you need to have S-Class Licenses "legally" even though they're network devices.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, his numbers are a bit off.
I can only listen to him for so long...lol


----------

